# Applying for PR within Canada



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All
My parter obtained a TWP based on a positive LMO and we moved here in June 2011 (I'm on an open work permit). The TWP is only for one year. Is there a minimum time working in Canada required before you can apply for PR? We were hoping to apply for PR ASAP so that the employer does not have to go through the LMO again in a years time (well less then a year at this stage). 
I have been looking through the CIC website but I seem to be going around in circles. 
Thanks 
Susan


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

does your partners LMO advise her to apply for provincial nomination after 6 months. If it does and her employer will help do that. In order to renew her TWP she has to go through the entire LMO process again. with provincial nomination they provide a document which you can use instead of an LMO to get en extension to the TWP.


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

JGK said:


> does your partners LMO advise her to apply for provincial nomination after 6 months. If it does and her employer will help do that. In order to renew her TWP she has to go through the entire LMO process again. with provincial nomination they provide a document which you can use instead of an LMO to get en extension to the TWP.


There is no mention of provisional nomination on the LMO. 
Can you apply for Permenant Residency after being in the country for less than a year. If so do you know where I can find more info on this.
Thanks
Susan


----------

